# Mercator K55



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I recently ordered one of these, what a nice knife. I was expecting to be disappointed while hoping not to be disappointed. Sound familiar :smile:

Amazon.com: Mercator Knives 154S Black Cat Lockback Knife with Black Metal Handles: Sports & Outdoors

The first thing I noticed was how flat it was and second was the quality. Two words come to mind utility and simplicity, The K55 was introduced in 1887 and still available today. So it's been around a while.

Thought I'd share a good find.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

"Made in Germany" = Good buy imo. Thanks for the tip.

I clicked on something while looking at your link and ended up at this site somehow... 
Closeouts - Discount Knives, Swords & More

They've got some crazy looking stuff!


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I love knives almost as much as firearms. That looks like a good one.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Love my guns but have loved my blades a lot longer!


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

I bought a "cold steel bushman" pocket knife..This thing is built like a tank..When you get it open,prep yourself for and adventure when closeing..:mrgreen:.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The K55 blade thickness is .108 and the handle .260, the blade is 3.5 inches long and the handle is 4.345 inches long. 

The K55 comes with either a carbon steel or stainless steel blade. It's basically a folded piece of sheet metal that's has the blade and lock components riveted in. The lanyard loop is a nice touch, and easily big enough for a lanyard made from Para cord. 

I can see this K55 going into a ten essential kit.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

that a pig sticking mofo right there


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It is that!

I actually prefer a thin blade (+- .100") for most cutting chores. I have big heavy knives and while they serve a purpose, I often resort to a knife with a thinner blade for everyday chores. 

I thought the blade lock mechanism looks a bit odd and might get in the way. Yet it is every bit as positive and solid as the blade locks found on more expensive knives and is far enough back in the handle that it doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Seneca said:


> I recently ordered one of these, what a nice knife. I was expecting to be disappointed while hoping not to be disappointed. Sound familiar :smile:
> 
> Amazon.com: Mercator Knives 154S Black Cat Lockback Knife with Black Metal Handles: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> ...


I went ahead and ordered one on your advise and I wasn't disappointed. I can see why they haven't changed the design, perfect size and weight. The blade sharpens to a razors edge and cleans up quick. Thanks to you, I have a favorite everyday carry knife.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I missed this thread when it first appeared I guess. I carried a K55 in my early 20's everyday, I think I paid $20 for it at the time. Mine has been through hell and back and I still have it, tough to be a K55 in that price range. Blade's a bit thinner than I like though which is why I don't carry it anymore but it would make a great knife for a bug out bag where every ounce makes a difference.

-Infidel


----------

